# Respiratory Therapist Billing



## TCOUSIN (Jan 14, 2013)

I need assistance to find out if there is a procedure code that could be billed when the Respiratory Therapists gives an assessment to a inpatient.  Can we bill for inpatient hospital services given by Respiratory Therapists? Are charges billed with the facility charges?

Please advise.  Thanks


----------



## kevbshields (Jan 14, 2013)

Respiratory therapy is part of the hospital's facility fees.  Therefore, you cannot generate professional service fees for it.


----------



## TCOUSIN (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks kevbshield..


----------



## Pulmonary (Oct 30, 2013)

What about for out patient Respiratory Therapist. Can we bill for CPT teaching, Inhalation techniques, Fitting of C-Pap mask?


----------

